# DetailMyCar - Mitsubishi Lancer Evo8, Enhancement & Caliper repaint



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

This lovely 400+bhp Evo was dropped in for the week to tidy up. The paint was looking very sorry and really needed a good going over so the aim was to rectify as much damage as safe to do so and also while it was there to repaint the calipers from faded red to Blue with new Brembo decals.

The car was given the usual deep clean and cleanse before any correction work was carried out.

Polishing wise we had to really take our time, it was the typical soft and thin paint we usually find on Evo's so we had to take extreme care and lots of slow passes. Scholl S20 Blue with a Green Hex Logic was bang on the money for most panels but some areas had been repainted and would hologram up extremely easy so we had to go right down to Ultrafina, S40, PO106FA with the softest pads on the slowest speed just to stop it hologramming. Overall the paint came up great and was a huge improvement on how it came in.

On to the money shots:



























Calipers were cleaned up and rubbed down and pads removed before masking up and painting with a black base coat, following this the Blue was sprayed and the hubs hand painted Silver. New brembo decals then applied and the whole caliper was then lacquered after.























LSP wise the car had 2 coats of FK1000p hi-temp sealant and following this it was given a coat of FK Pink wax, and wiped down with Bouncers awesome Done & Dusted QD spray, (the best smelling product I've used in years)!

Tyres dressed with Meg's endurance Gel, Exhaust polished up with the Mothers polishing cone and Britemax twins.

The car all finished:


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

very nice results but not a fan of the wheels. lovely reflections in that last piccy


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

adamb87 said:


> very nice results but not a fan of the wheels. lovely reflections in that last piccy


Same here, wheels not my cup of tea either


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fantastic turnaround :thumb: contrary to the above comments, I like those wheels.


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice turn around, massive improvement, bet the customer was over the moon?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

danwel said:


> Same here, wheels not my cup of tea either


Constructive feedback then 

Thanks all, wheels are personal preference and if the owner likes them who are we to judge?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

_superb!!!_.sj.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

crackin job


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks great, those wheels suit it well


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

DetailMyCar said:


> Constructive feedback then
> 
> Thanks all, wheels are personal preference and if the owner likes them who are we to judge?


Not judging I don't think just an opinion

Wheels aren't my cup of tea either but the work you have carried out is spot on. Nice job.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice work, results look great
Brembo caliper colour fade on evo's has been common issue for a number of generations. The gold brembo's on blob eye and hawk eye Impreza sti's didn't seem to suffer this issue.
Presume it's the finish or could be evo drivers work their brakes a lot harder ;-)


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Not judging I don't think just an opinion
> 
> Wheels aren't my cup of tea either but the work you have carried out is spot on. Nice job.


Thanks, as said I think they are a very personal thing and everyone has opinion's, it's just frustrating when you post this sort of work and a comment gets made that has no reference at all to what been done, just simply stating they don't like the wheels?

I doubt very much that people that post those comments are the type to walk up to the owner in a petrol station and say "Hi mate, just wanted to say, I don't like your wheels."

It would just be odd in "real life" so I find it odd that people feel the need to say it on the internet I suppose


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm with post #1! Those wheels are shocking, but that car is looking rather good now.

Edit - I would also like to add that this post was written without seeing the post before this, however it wouldn't be any different as it was the first thing that came to mind. 

The Work on this car is quite clearly of a good standard and you aren't where you are today without good quality work, take the negative comments and throw them away.


----------



## HSimon (Jan 19, 2008)

DMC,
Is that a 1987 CR125/250 in the background there ?. That was a great bike that year, especially with Rick Johnson riding it.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks great, the wheels are okay.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

HSimon said:


> DMC,
> Is that a 1987 CR125/250 in the background there ?. That was a great bike that year, especially with Rick Johnson riding it.


Good spot!! 1987 CR125 that's having a but if restoration but not to the point it will be a show Bike - this one is to be used


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks totally different, Excellent turnaround, calipers look awesome:thumb:


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Great job


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Amazing work looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

DetailMyCar said:


> LSP wise the car had 2 coats of FK1000p hi-temp sealant and following this it was given a coat of FK Pink wax, and wiped down with Bouncers awesome Done & Dusted QD spray, (the best smelling product I've used in years)!


Lovely work. Why you use so many product in same car? FK1000p+FK pink+Bouncers?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Good job, I did an identical one to this and the paint was very thing and fairly soft. The calipers were in the same condition too!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Lovely work. Why you use so many product in same car? FK1000p+FK pink+Bouncers?


Two coats of 1000p as the sealant tend to work well on any car really, helps you make sure good coverage and any extra protection on very soft paint is always good, we put the FK wax on top as it works nice with 1000p and gives that nice waxed beading, then a final wipedown with QD spray always helps remove static which helps stop dust and dirt sticking too badly really, plus again helps remove / buff off any bits of wax that may have been missed or smeared slightly (oh and it smells so good it's just always nice to use)!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How long you waited after FK1000p before using FK pink and Bouncers?


----------



## ToZander208 (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks Amazing so need to get my 208 in for correction! Might need to get saving for it next year


----------



## CrouchingWayne (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm surprised at just how poor the paint was before! Great transformation.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great job, love the caliper turnaround.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

sm81 said:


> How long you waited after FK1000p before using FK pink and Bouncers?


Ideally a minimum of 4-6 hours between coats and we tend to wipe down with FK425 inbetween layers of 1000p or putting Wax on. Bouncers we just use at the final stage to keep the dust down (and make the workshop smell like a sweet factory)!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

great job nick. love how you did the calipers, I've only ever done them with a brush!


----------

